# Help with first bid



## JackieRedShoes (May 24, 2017)

Hi there,

I'm going to tackle my first "side work" tree job soon, and it's suddenly become apparent that I don't really have any experience pricing tree removals. A buddy I met in college just bought a house and he has some trees he wants down, and some of them are pretty big and a bit technical. I'm currently a one man operation with climbing gear, ropes, a rope come along and 2 Husky saws, and I'll be making an air cannon for throw bags soon, and I've already told him that I can get the wood on the ground safely and leave it in manageable pieces but I can't remove the wood from his property. He lives in MA. 

With that information and some pictures, I'd love some ideas of at least a starting point or some ballpark figures of a price. I'm going to bid by the tree, not the hour. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Del_ (May 24, 2017)

Looks like trimming is all that is needed.

Those trees are an asset so do your buddy a favor and bring him up to speed.


----------



## no tree to big (May 24, 2017)

Oh lord....

R u hauling brush? Or leaving everything?
Any particular reason he's cutting down every tree? 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jed1124 (May 24, 2017)

How much are you worth per hour × how long each tree will take = price per tree.

I'm with Del though, don't remove assets.


----------



## JackieRedShoes (May 24, 2017)

I'm going to have my buddy pull on some ropes for me and crank the powr puller, so I won't be totally alone. 

I haven't seen them in person yet, and those big hardwoods will leave a ton of wood and I told him I can't get rid of it for him. I'm also not sure what sort of anchor points are nearby, if any, so there's a chance I won't do them. I at least know not to bite off more than I can chew.


----------



## no tree to big (May 24, 2017)

Again are you responsible for the brush? There is a huge difference in leave everything and just leave logs.... 

It don't look like those are easy removals I'm talkin like you need to go cut pice by piece not go crank on a winch... looks like 4 man job 3 man min with people who are experienced! You don't want a rope man who don't know what he's doing!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman (May 24, 2017)

I would start a wee bit smaller with side work if I were you.


----------



## JackieRedShoes (May 24, 2017)

Not responsible for the brush. And if when I get there it looks like too much for me I won't do it. I at least figure the tall skinny pines are pretty simple


----------



## no tree to big (May 24, 2017)

I'm not sure you would be helping your buddy at all by cutting anything and leaving huge piles of crap everywhere. if you cut and pile it leaves a big ugly nasty mess for someone else to clean up! There is no way he can do anything with that much material so if you cut and pile then he hires somebody to haul debris it'll end up costing him more then just calling a company in the first place!

It happens to us all the time we bid a big nasty tree at 4k they freak find a guy like you to come cut it for less then 1k then call us back for a price to haul the nasty tangled mess thinking it's gonna cost like 500 bucks but when we give a price that's the same as our original bid they can't figure it out. A day to remove, chip, and haul as it comes down or a day to fight the pile it's still the same man hours. 

Now if you can remove then stack and mske nice piles then find a guy to come out with a grapple and brush load it all that would be one thing but find the grapple first! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 24, 2017)

JackieRedShoes said:


> I'm going to have my buddy pull on some ropes for me and crank the powr puller, so I won't be totally alone.
> 
> I haven't seen them in person yet, and those big hardwoods will leave a ton of wood and I told him I can't get rid of it for him. I'm also not sure what sort of anchor points are nearby, if any, so there's a chance I won't do them. I at least know not to bite off more than I can chew.



Yeah, I saw the same post you put on TB, 
I answered over there and my answer is the same here.
Jeff


----------



## JackieRedShoes (May 25, 2017)

Yeah, first I'm going to talk with him about why he wants them down, and it might end up that I just prune instead of remove some or all. 

I also don't know if he realizes how much wood would be left on his property if all of those trees do end up being removed, or if he has any plans for it. I made it clear that I cannot dispose of it, but will do my best to at least cut it into manageable pieces and stack it. 

He lives about 3 hours away from me, and I'm going to shoot down to his place over the weekend to look at the job, and quite possibly just hang out and catch up with him. 

I'm going to look into getting a small business startup loan soon, so I can afford liability insurance (I've made it clear that should anything go wrong with this job it would have to go under his homeowners insurance) and some other stuff to be able to do tree work on the side. I lost my job a few weeks ago and the Mrs. wrecked one of our vehicles, and we have an 8 month old and a 2 1/2 year old. I've had some job offers already and a few more interviews today and tomorrow that are promising, but if I can do some tree work on my own I can afford to take my time to find the right job, instead of the first job.


----------



## gorman (May 25, 2017)

His ho insurance wouldn't cover you or tree work gone bad.


----------



## Zale (May 25, 2017)

From what you have described about your own ability, I would suggest you pass on this one. Lots of obstacles and rigging involved for a one man show. Your friend helping you doesn't count. Prune them and call it good.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (May 26, 2017)

Hauled off and cleaned up it looks like about 3k to me. Get him to get bids from other companies and see if your expenses can be covered by the price of the job in your area. Ask him to give you an advance to buy insurance, a trailer, dump fees, grinder rental, and help. You might come close to breaking even or even a little ahead and you will be in business. If he is really your friend he might be willing to help you get started on your own. 

Whatever you do make sure you know what you are doing. That job would take me 3-5 days and I would make money on it. Some companies would take 2 weeks and lose money. Some startup companies would get started and realize they can't handle the work and hire me to finish the job. If there is any chance you might end up in one of the last two categories you should go get a 5k signature loan before the job starts so you can have the cash on hand to get the job done and keep from screwing your friend.


----------



## Jim Timber (May 26, 2017)

JackieRedShoes said:


> Yeah, first I'm going to talk with him about why he wants them down, and it might end up that I just prune instead of remove some or all.
> 
> I also don't know if he realizes how much wood would be left on his property if all of those trees do end up being removed, or if he has any plans for it. I made it clear that I cannot dispose of it, but will do my best to at least cut it into manageable pieces and stack it.
> 
> ...



I got quoted for doing stump grinding and my agent said it's the same policy as general tree service. Based on 25K a year in sales (part time - first year might not even come close to that), it was under $800/yr and he'd break it down monthly for me (so under a hundred a month). If you can't swing that without a loan, you're not ready to run your own show.

That covered my tractor (what I use to grind with), trailer, and truck while going to/from the site, and I think a 2M umbrella for liability.

Get some insurance quotes. It might not be as bad as you think.


----------



## JackieRedShoes (May 26, 2017)

Jim Timber said:


> I got quoted for doing stump grinding and my agent said it's the same policy as general tree service. Based on 25K a year in sales (part time - first year might not even come close to that), it was under $800/yr and he'd break it down monthly for me (so under a hundred a month). If you can't swing that without a loan, you're not ready to run your own show.
> 
> That covered my tractor (what I use to grind with), trailer, and truck while going to/from the site, and I think a 2M umbrella for liability.
> 
> Get some insurance quotes. It might not be as bad as you think.




Yeah that would definitely work for me. Since posting this and reading all of your replies I've been looking into obtaining a loan or line of credit to get insurance, among other things. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jim Timber (May 26, 2017)

If you're going to hire anyone, you need workers comp insurance, and that one's going to hurt the wallet. Also remember you need to pay the full ride on your social security taxes (not just half like an employee), and 50% of your employee's SS taxes. Best to get an accountant early.


----------



## no tree to big (May 26, 2017)

Dude you don't need credit for an insurance policy 800 bucks and my agent only needed like 150 up front

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 26, 2017)

gorman said:


> His ho insurance wouldn't cover you or tree work gone bad.


In California the HO is the general contractor if he hires an uninsured worker, 
Jeff


----------



## Jim Timber (May 26, 2017)

I'd think that law is in place to get the insurance companies off the hook and able to say "sucks to be you" instead of "here's your check".

My agent tried to get me to charge my neighbor "nominal" rent just to make a commercial relationship exist to get them out of having to cover the neighbor's stuff and subsequently anything of mine as well on my policy (as it's issued). Instead, I recognized what they were doing and told the neighbor to vacate immediately.


----------



## Stgcutter (May 27, 2017)

How much experience in climbing do you have? Just one tree would be a BUNCH of clean up. More wood just seems to appear when it's on the ground

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bck (May 27, 2017)

walk away


----------



## ropensaddle (May 27, 2017)

You need much more practical experience. I may sound blunt but your post reflects that. It has been the killer of this industry a climber learns the knots climbs a few times then thinks he is ready to perform a veterans job. Most accidents can be attributed to lack of proper training do yourself and your friend a favor and admit you do not yet have the skill necessary to take on projects on your own. If you have the desire to do this work go to work for someone that knows wtf he is doing and learn all you can. Remember the old farts in this industry got old for a reason and yes they tend to be assholes "so what", if you can't handle sharp criticism in training you might be better off to bomb out now. Remember this; you need a minimum of 5 years under your belt of real climbing and training to even think you are ready to get insurance , license and compete in the market place. Why are you now unemployed ?


----------



## JackieRedShoes (May 27, 2017)

ropensaddle said:


> You need much more practical experience. I may sound blunt but your post reflects that. It has been the killer of this industry a climber learns the knots climbs a few times then thinks he is ready to perform a veterans job. Most accidents can be attributed to lack of proper training do yourself and your friend a favor and admit you do not yet have the skill necessary to take on projects on your own. If you have the desire to do this work go to work for someone that knows wtf he is doing and learn all you can. Remember the old farts in this industry got old for a reason and yes they tend to be assholes "so what", if you can't handle sharp criticism in training you might be better off to bomb out now. Remember this; you need a minimum of 5 years under your belt of real climbing and training to even think you are ready to get insurance , license and compete in the market place. Why are you now unemployed ?



With all due respect to you and every other person who has offered input to me, I believe I have already made several things clear, but if I am mistaken I will take another opportunity to reiterate them;

1. I think we can all agree that no matter what, only seeing 1 or 2 pictures of tree jobs is equivalent to only seeing 1 or 2 pictures of a date. Glamor shots are expensive for a reason, and until you are face to face with a tree or a person you don't even begin the process of getting to know them. Which leads me to

2. Until I am face to face with the tree and my buddy, I won't know exactly what he wants, why he wants it or if I am confident that I can achieve his end goal safely, because if I am not 100% convinced that I have the knowledge and skills to do so, I will NOT attempt it. 

3. I am not responsible for the brush or wood, aside from making it as neat and manageable as I can. 

I haven't felt the need to post my experience, credentials or education because I'm not applying for a job, but I'm not just some dude with a chainsaw and an idea either. 

I'm unemployed because that is my choice right now. 

Thank you


----------



## Zale (May 27, 2017)

Keep us posted. I hate a cliff hanger.


----------



## JackieRedShoes (May 27, 2017)

I will. But it's not going to be until sometime next week.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 27, 2017)

can not wait!
Jeff,,


----------



## ropensaddle (May 27, 2017)

JackieRedShoes said:


> With all due respect to you and every other person who has offered input to me, I believe I have already made several things clear, but if I am mistaken I will take another opportunity to reiterate them;
> 
> 1. I think we can all agree that no matter what, only seeing 1 or 2 pictures of tree jobs is equivalent to only seeing 1 or 2 pictures of a date. Glamor shots are expensive for a reason, and until you are face to face with a tree or a person you don't even begin the process of getting to know them. Which leads me to
> 
> ...


The fact that you don't know if you can safely do said work is enough said. No further credential needed your not ready maybe your allured to working for yourself ideas. Its like myself saying I have ridden horses and fixed fence so I'm a cowboy. It just isn't so and any true cowpoke would know it! Anyway this industry is full of folks who get a minute time under their belt and get cross ways with there mentor and then enter the business.


----------



## beastmaster (May 27, 2017)

I had 5 years experience before i ever bid a job, even then i underbidded 80% of the jobs i bidded for another year..


----------



## Jim Timber (May 28, 2017)

Jackie, how big do you think those stems are?

Lets try this view:

This looks like a nightmare for an inexperienced groundie even if you knew your stuff up in it. Definitely need a port-a-wrap instead of your winch, and someone who can let the log run a little and slow it down so it doesn't flip you off the top (or snap your rope) when the slack runs out.







I think this one's deceptively difficult.






This tree is obviously growing over the roofline, but what makes it difficult is that there's no horizontal branches on the house side. You're not "limb walking", you'll be double crotched and working suspended while rigging out in space to keep the wood from smacking the house, deck, or fence.

The back side looks pretty simple since you can probably let them drop.

Pro's have any commentary on my assessment?


----------



## JackieRedShoes (May 28, 2017)

ropensaddle said:


> The fact that you don't know if you can safely do said work is enough said. No further credential needed your not ready maybe your allured to working for yourself ideas. Its like myself saying I have ridden horses and fixed fence so I'm a cowboy. It just isn't so and any true cowpoke would know it! Anyway this industry is full of folks who get a minute time under their belt and get cross ways with there mentor and then enter the business.



Lol. 

I sometimes forget how much I love interactions on the internet. Thank you for reminding me!


----------



## ropensaddle (May 28, 2017)

Jim Timber said:


> Jackie, how big do you think those stems are?
> 
> Lets try this view:
> 
> ...


The challenge is no real good tip I mean they look a bit long and lean, that said , Id have it done and chipped in a day if I was feeling my oats. It definitely is not a novice tree. Neither is the tri-dominant by the shed, really none are beginner trees.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 28, 2017)

JackieRedShoes said:


> Lol.
> 
> I sometimes forget how much I love interactions on the internet. Thank you for reminding me!


Your welcome Jackie


----------



## Jim Timber (May 28, 2017)

How would you address the proximity to the house and the weak support structure?

I'm asking to learn. I openly admit I don't know a good way to do this one solo.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 28, 2017)

Jim Timber said:


> How would you address the proximity to the house and the weak support structure?
> 
> I'm asking to learn. I openly admit I don't know a good way to do this one solo.


It is not a solo job. I can do it with a good groundie but 2 would be better! I would set my pull rope up high on the back side then use my pruner to set ropes out on those limbs have the groundie pull them and hinge cut them to the side! Or I would set up a speedline but it really looks like the limb would fall too far in a speedline set up.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 28, 2017)

As far as my tie in, I might use drt here and go though two leads If I did not trust just one or if I used srt it would be through several leads!


----------



## Dr. Cornwallis (May 28, 2017)

I would likely have a spider Lift worked into my bid for that one hanging over the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ropensaddle (May 29, 2017)

Dr. Cornwallis said:


> I would likely have a spider Lift worked into my bid for that one hanging over the house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easier and faster


----------



## Jim Timber (May 29, 2017)

I had considered a good groundie being able to pull a hinged limb to the side and away, but that's a lot of wrangling for one guy.

I don't think anyone's getting a lift back there - the fence is around a pool.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 29, 2017)

Jim Timber said:


> I had considered a good groundie being able to pull a hinged limb to the side and away, but that's a lot of wrangling for one guy.
> 
> I don't think anyone's getting a lift back there - the fence is around a pool.


I have a committed 5 to 1 for tip tie and lift or hinge pulling to side etc. Turns those groundies into real pullers lol


----------



## Jim Timber (May 29, 2017)

I've got a skidding winch on a 7100# 4wd tractor for pulling. This delicate suburban stuff is kinda foreign to me. 

I've been enjoying the youtube videos and have gotten half way through my tree climber's companion.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (May 29, 2017)

It is definitely my kind of tree. Several AS folks have said it is not for the beginner. Yes with out some really good experience behind you it certainly could be an overgrown nightmare. There are many ways to get the job done. They all have there place. One way that has worked for me is to get to a stable spot in the middle and the start lowering the branches down. Using a sling shot will get your lines where they need to be and some times a rope saw. This is something that in my opinion will test the very best in that it will grind out to what seems like forever. Yeah it can be done solo, but it will wear most experts out. At least one good trustworthy ground person is pretty much necessary because for some one to go up and down doing all the steps will take its toll. Most of my friends would have already ordered a crane. Best of luck and tell how it is going. Thanks


----------



## ropensaddle (May 29, 2017)

Ted Jenkins said:


> It is definitely my kind of tree. Several AS folks have said it is not for the beginner. Yes with out some really good experience behind you it certainly could be an overgrown nightmare. There are many ways to get the job done. They all have there place. One way that has worked for me is to get to a stable spot in the middle and the start lowering the branches down. Using a sling shot will get your lines where they need to be and some times a rope saw. This is something that in my opinion will test the very best in that it will grind out to what seems like forever. Yeah it can be done solo, but it will wear most experts out. At least one good trustworthy ground person is pretty much necessary because for some one to go up and down doing all the steps will take its toll. Most of my friends would have already ordered a crane. Best of luck and tell how it is going. Thanks


Tell,tell my ass lol


----------



## no tree to big (May 29, 2017)

Some of this is hilarious! Some of the crap I here drives me nutz. It's like what happened to actually climbing a tree? Climbing all the way out to the tips. If yall can't remove a tree without these convoluted techniques how could anybody actually trim a tree?? 

We start this thing Tuesday can't get the crane in, driveways are too narrow guess what no sling shots, rope saws, no tractors, buckets or anything but a climber a few ropes and a good old fashioned log cart....









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Timber (May 29, 2017)

no tree to big said:


> Some of this is hilarious! Some of the crap I here drives me nutz. It's like what happened to actually climbing a tree? Climbing all the way out to the tips. If yall can't remove a tree without these convoluted techniques how could anybody actually trim a tree??
> 
> We start this thing Tuesday can't get the crane in, driveways are too narrow guess what no sling shots, rope saws, no tractors, buckets or anything but a climber a few ropes and a good old fashioned log cart....
> 
> ...



You've got substantially more vertical structure with that one. I'd take that tree over the other one any day ending in Y.


----------



## no tree to big (May 29, 2017)

Jim Timber said:


> You've got substantially more vertical structure with that one. I'd take that tree over the other one any day ending in Y.


Sometimes you gotta go out on a limb





Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ropensaddle (May 29, 2017)

no tree to big said:


> Sometimes you gotta go out on a limb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chicken


----------



## no tree to big (May 29, 2017)

ropensaddle said:


> Chicken


They don't got wide trees in the woods? Lol 

I might have helped him out there, can't remember but he def had to get back on his own.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ropensaddle (May 30, 2017)

no tree to big said:


> They don't got wide trees in the woods? Lol
> 
> I might have helped him out there, can't remember but he def had to get back on his own.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Lol, yes we got wide ones. I have done too many like that with no crane, I taint naw chicken  I gotta admit that has to make it a breeze though


----------



## TX_DKW (May 30, 2017)

I would price it for him several different ways.


Total removal I guess in the 3200-3500 range. If you're leaving him a mess Probably closer to 2k.


----------



## Zale (May 30, 2017)

You guys do it cheap in Texas.


----------



## Westonfatty (Jun 2, 2017)

The suspense is killing me, don't leave us hanging!


----------



## JackieRedShoes (Jun 3, 2017)

Besides the 3 hour drive, only having one vehicle right now with a family of 4 has prevented me from even going to look in person yet. But I assure you all, I will not leave you hanging! 

No pun intended. 


On a side note;
I built an APTA yesterday but haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## Jim Timber (Jun 3, 2017)

JackieRedShoes said:


> Besides the 3 hour drive, only having one vehicle right now with a family of 4 has prevented me from even going to look in person yet. But I assure you all, I will not leave you hanging!
> 
> No pun intended.
> 
> ...



A what?

https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=hts&oq=&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGNI_enUS518US518&q=APTA


----------



## JackieRedShoes (Jun 3, 2017)

Jim Timber said:


> A what?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=hts&oq=&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGNI_enUS518US518&q=APTA



Air powered tree access. It's an air cannon to launch a throw bag


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 3, 2017)

JackieRedShoes said:


> Air powered tree access. It's an air cannon to launch a throw bag


For the girlie boys that can not throw,,arg!
Jeff


----------



## Jim Timber (Jun 3, 2017)

jefflovstrom said:


> For the girlie boys that can not throw,,arg!
> Jeff



If you scare him off, he's not going to show us the carnage pics.


----------



## JackieRedShoes (Jun 3, 2017)

I ain't skeerd easily, but I've only been using a throw bag for a few months and I'm definitely not proficient with them yet. And since I've never climbed a tree without spikes professionally I never had a use for setting a line from the ground anyway, unless it was to rig a tree for removal without climbing at all. 

Two of my best options for new employment would have me climb trees without spikes, so I figured why not.


----------



## Jim Timber (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm not a sniper with a throw bag either (bird shot has more precision). Fortunately, all our trees are short so it's not an issue. 

I'm curious to see your gizmo. Only thing I've ever built with PVC is house plumbing and spud guns, with the occasional bow stand (for archery).


----------



## Zale (Jun 4, 2017)

JackieRedShoes said:


> I ain't skeerd easily, but I've only been using a throw bag for a few months and I'm definitely not proficient with them yet. And since I've never climbed a tree without spikes professionally I never had a use for setting a line from the ground anyway, unless it was to rig a tree for removal without climbing at all.
> 
> Two of my best options for new employment would have me climb trees without spikes, so I figured why not.



What happens when your air cannon springs a leak or blows up in your face because of too much pressure. Learn to throw. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## bikemike (Jun 4, 2017)

10k a tree no haul lol


----------



## JackieRedShoes (Jun 4, 2017)

Jim Timber said:


> I'm not a sniper with a throw bag either (bird shot has more precision). Fortunately, all our trees are short so it's not an issue.
> 
> I'm curious to see your gizmo. Only thing I've ever built with PVC is house plumbing and spud guns, with the occasional bow stand (for archery).


----------



## Jim Timber (Jun 4, 2017)

How well does it work?


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Jun 11, 2017)

Just found this thread. In it for results! Good luck!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 11, 2017)

You really need a gauge on that contraption, looks like a recipe for a trip in the wambulance "just sayin"


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jun 12, 2017)

Jim... in regards to the deceptively difficult tree. I would put my climb line in the branch coming off towards the camera and throw the tail over the branches overhanging the house with a ground guy on the tail to keep me from swinging back too hard if I fell. From there I would climb up as far as possible and rig the tips off of themselves, they might sweep the roof a little. A second guy would be needed to throw the branches off the roof.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jun 12, 2017)

On the bright side it looks to be pecan so you can get way up there and take little bites. It is definitely not a job for the squeamish.


----------



## TX_DKW (Jun 21, 2017)

Zale said:


> You guys do it cheap in Texas.




Too much competition. 

Too many "my cousins buddy said he'd do it for $300" types.


----------



## Stayalert (Jul 10, 2017)

You are WAY over thinking this....If you are "not responsible for the brush or the wood"....Send the whole shebang! Maybe lick you finger and gauge the wind to be absolutely certain first. 

JK! Are these trees still standing I'm getting old waiting!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 10, 2017)

jefflovstrom said:


> In California the HO is the general contractor if he hires an uninsured worker,
> Jeff



What's the one ins co that runs those commercials showing all the stupid ways **** gets ****ed up and they still pay?

I think their motto is: We know a thing or two because we've seen a thing or two

Ignorance and stupidity are COVERED!!!! YAY!

Well, as long as it don't become a Superfund site that is.


One time I asked this Jewish guy down on Samson St in Philly how to start a diamond business. He told me the first thing I would need is a bunch of oppressed people with nothing to lose to dig them out of the ground for 30 cents a day.

I never had the nerve to ask anybody anything else ever again.

Nah, I'm just joking. I knew better than to ask questions like that.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 10, 2017)

JackieRedShoes said:


> Yeah, first I'm going to talk with him about why he wants them down, and it might end up that I just prune instead of remove some or all.
> 
> I also don't know if he realizes how much wood would be left on his property if all of those trees do end up being removed, or if he has any plans for it. I made it clear that I cannot dispose of it, but will do my best to at least cut it into manageable pieces and stack it.
> 
> ...



You will be driving back and forth to that job for over a week solid.

Its true that oak over the house is going to be tough.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 10, 2017)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> What's the one ins co that runs those commercials showing all the stupid ways **** gets ****ed up and they still pay?
> 
> I think their motto is: We know a thing or two because we've seen a thing or two
> 
> ...



You make no sense,,,,Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 11, 2017)

jefflovstrom said:


> You make no sense,,,,Jeff



HEY! Don't criticize me just because you can't figure out what I said.

I mean: What I meant with what I said.

And with yer commas? Hell, I get a headache trying to figure out what you mean.

But I still did it, sure it was a lot of work but I still did it.

You can tell a lot about a person from the way to punctuates.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 11, 2017)

we all Love you,,,,you are like a wart that when as a kid wants to get it gone,, and of then after five or six years of scratching, and picking,, whoo,, its gone,, and then you miss it,,yup,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 12, 2017)

jefflovstrom said:


> we all Love you,,,,you are like a wart that when as a kid wants to get it gone,, and of then after five or six years of scratching, and picking,, whoo,, its gone,, and then you miss it,,yup,,
> Jeff




That's ****ed up! Why didn't you just go see a DR and have him remove it ?


----------



## Jim Timber (Jul 12, 2017)

jefflovstrom said:


> we all Love you,,,,you are like a wart that when as a kid wants to get it gone,, and of then after five or six years of scratching, and picking,, whoo,, its gone,, and then you miss it,,yup,,
> Jeff



More like a hemorrhoid. Always stuck to your butt hole, but you're happiest when it's not bothering you.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 12, 2017)

Jeff is so tough he did his own vasectomy.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 12, 2017)

Jim Timber said:


> More like a hemorrhoid. Always stuck to your butt hole, but you're happiest when it's not bothering you.



If its that bad you might want to schedule an appointment for Jeff to remove that hemorrhoid... cause I don't do assholes.

He is pretty gentle from what I hear so fear not.


----------



## Jim Timber (Jul 12, 2017)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> If its that bad you might want to schedule an appointment for Jeff to remove that hemorrhoid... cause I don't do assholes.
> 
> He is pretty gentle from what I hear so fear not.



My colon/rectal doc is a real doctor, reasonably attractive female, and has small hands. It's almost fun.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 12, 2017)

Jim Timber said:


> My colon/rectal doc is a real doctor, reasonably attractive female, and has small hands. It's almost fun.



I'm sooooo jealous!!!!!

I AM !!!!

Truth is, well, uh, um, I am not really a doctor, I just play one on arborsitedotcom.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 14, 2017)

Gentle Jeff,,,,,


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 14, 2017)

Got your annual trim?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 14, 2017)

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 590696
> Gentle Jeff,,,,,


----------

